# Can you explain "count back" process



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

to help me understand how the yellow jersey was determined e.g., stages 4/5. Thx, Don.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

From the ICU rulebook:
- http://www.uci.ch/Modules/BUILTIN/g...&ObjTypeCode=FILE&type=FILE&id=34028&LangId=1



> Regarding road stage races:
> 
> Where two or more riders make the same time in the general individual time placings, the fractions of a second registered during individual time trials (including the prologue) shall be added back into the total time to decide the order.
> If the result is still tied or if there are no individual time trial stages the placings obtained in each stage shall be added and, as a last resort, the place obtained in the last stage ridden shall be taken into consideration...


In this year's race, since there was no ITT for the first few stages, it was pretty much all count back for the main peloton each day for all the riders with the same time. And now with the TTT, the riders on each team with the same time are ranked via count back of their stage finishes, then the riders on the next team with same times are likewise ranked.

So I think it is like if rider 1 finished 1st, 1st, 1st and 10th and rider 2 finished 2nd in all 4 stages, rider 2 would be ahead if they had the same time, as 2+2+2+2 = 8 vs. 1+1+1+10 = 13. Once there is an actual time difference, then all the count back rankings disappear.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Thank you 4Crawler!


----------

